# Photo warnings...



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not being a miserable git, honest I ain't... 

There are some terrific photos here, but, I scrolled down looking at the photos and came across a wacking great big hairy spider...:doublesho 

:doublesho I hate spiders. They nearly had to prise me off the ceiling.

Can we have a warning before the picture. Something like, "Spider/ugly bug pics, may freak out some peeps"

I'm not being miserable, honest....:lol:


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Was that the pic posted by Razor? 

Is there any really need for spiders to look that scary? I think he said that Spider was quite small as well, just looked huge in the photos!


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Blimey, it was only 7-8mm long. 

I was actually tempted to post a wolf spider piccy I have on this thread but thought better of it.  :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Razor said:


> Blimey, it was only 7-8mm long.
> 
> I was actually tempted to post a wolf spider piccy I have on this thread but thought better of it.  :lol:


Wolf spider....:doublesho

How can a spider 7-8mm big look so frigging scary. Did you feed it steroids or something.


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Some superduper camera zoom I think, hence it looked so big.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

neilos said:


> Wolf spider....:doublesho
> 
> How can a spider 7-8mm big look so frigging scary. Did you feed it steroids or something.


Well you know that red thing next to it? I thought that was just some form of speck of dust in the viewfinder. I couldnt believe what it turned into when the shot was actually taken and processed. For the shots I used a 100USM Macro Lens with kenko extension tubes. The first spider shot was only 2-4mm.

Mark


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Razor said:


> Well you know that red thing next to it? I thought that was just some form of speck of dust in the viewfinder. I couldnt believe what it turned into when the shot was actually taken and processed. For the shots I used a 100USM Macro Lens with kenko extension tubes. The first spider shot was only 2-4mm.
> 
> Mark


Thats a fooking quality photo though...:thumb:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

awwww did the itsy bisty spider scare you???


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

andburg said:


> awwww did the itsy bisty spider scare you???


Yeah it did. There I was, looking at the photos on my works 19" monitor when I came across this HUGE spider, which actually turned out to be smaller than your fingernail... :lol:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

its the same when i see huge pictures of your car......:lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

andburg said:


> its the same when i see huge pictures of your car......:lol:


:lol: funny ha ha...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

What??


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil you big girls blouse 

I often come home to upside down glasses around the house with so called Tarantulas  in them, that i have to dispose of, as the girlfriend gets told off if she kills them.

We need more spiders to get rid of all the evil flying insects (anything with wings is evil, especially the bird that attacked me in Oz and made me scream like a girl:lol: ).


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brazo is gonna get a beating next time I see him....:doublesho 



Alex L said:


> We need more spiders to get rid of all the evil flying insects (anything with wings is evil, especially the bird that attacked me in Oz and made me scream like a girl:lol: ).


Awww, what was it, an Emu? Awwww, was you scared.....:lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

neilos said:


> Awww, what was it, an Emu? Awwww, was you scared.....:lol:


clucking pooped myself:lol:

I was walking back from the Bottlo (Aussie word for Offie) with a carrier bag of beers in each hand in the land of everything venomous, when i'd stopped to look at the cicaidas (sp), carried on walking when something jumped out of a bush and straight into my leg:doublesho 
The cutting muscle loosened right up as my life flashed before me, when i realised it was a little bird.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> clucking pooped myself:lol:
> 
> I was walking back from the Bottlo (Aussie word for Offie) with a carrier bag of beers in each hand in the land of everything venomous, when i'd stopped to look at the cicaidas (sp), carried on walking when something jumped out of a bush and straight into my leg:doublesho
> The cutting muscle loosened right up as my life flashed before me, when i realised it was a little bird.


Ahhhh, the bottle shop. Went in one while I was out in Oz. Was a drive thru too. Although I had a safe journey walking back, unlike some...:lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Drive-thru off licence is just asking for trouble:lol:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

i have to agree, these close up shots of spiders freak the crap outta me!!!!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I must admit I'd prefer a Ferrari 430 Spider any day.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Brazo...you are sick


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Griffy said:


> Brazo...you are sick


Hard to tell if you are serious or not?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Razor said:


> Hard to tell if you are serious or not?


Yeh  

Oh come on neilos, ive held a 10ft snake, a 4" turantula and an big hawk thing! And Im just to remind you 12! And your what 36? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> Yeh
> 
> Oh come on neilos, ive held a 10ft snake, a 4" turantula and an big hawk thing! And Im just to remind you 12! And your what 36? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I take it these were all handed back to 'the nice keeper/owner' once you had had your fix and not simply stumbled across in the wild 

Lets see now, my list would go like this:

Pi$$ed a 'Rattler' off big time when i accidently woke him up from his midday snooze on the South Rim of The Grand Canyon :doublesho

Managed to get/swim away from a school of Box Jellyfish whilst swimming in the Med off Malta.

Sat on the back of a twelve foot croc in Africa (i know what your thinking but no...this was in a swamp NOT a nice safe wildlife park domesticated specimen) and my wife took photos to prove it 

And most recently (June this year) came within ten feet of a fully grown Black Bear and her three cubs, took some photos, and got the @£$% out of there unharmed whilst in Jasper National Park in Canada.

BUT I STILL FCUKING HATE SPIDERS :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Just remeber they climb over you while in bed lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> Yeh
> 
> Oh come on neilos, ive held a 10ft snake, a 4" turantula and an big hawk thing! And Im just to remind you 12! And your what *36?* :lol: :lol: :lol:


No I bloody ain't 36 ya cheeky fecker. I'm 34.

Ain't it about time you went back to skool...


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

PMSL!

Mate I am totally with you. I hate the ******* things as well. Even the little can't hurt you ones.

Imagine my horror when I had to retrieve a golf ball from underneath this in Florida recently










Its bad enough seeing the spiders in the wild so to speak. But you completely forget how much of a web the BIG ones make. I was stood right next to this when I glanced over and saw the rotting remains of a small bird wrapped up in a mummfied state.

I walked off a bit quick

LOL


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

HAHA i couldnt help but laugh at you king eric.

Saying that i would **** my self big style at the site of that ^


----------

